# Lazy Susan



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a corner base in which to put some revolving shelves. I have the bearings and planing to put one on the bottom then one on a second shelf. Done them before but always looking for fresh ideas. I will probably use birch plywood for the revolving shelf but what are easy solutions for the edges and stop rails on the shelf. I can piece and laminate and bend etc. Ideas?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I've experimented with an edge/guard rail. I've soaked very thin cut wood and edge glued it. 

I drilled holes along the edge of the circumference and glued in dowels that I drilled small holes near the top, and threaded wicker reed to make the circle.

I've ripped a strip off flexible vinyl base moulding and edge glued.

I've used different types of tambour and edge glued.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

I believe there is a flexable T-Molding that requires a 1/4" slot or 1/8th" slot routed into the edge of shelf...most are used for edging, but you can buy oversize nosing to get the desired lip. I would probably rip 1/8th" strips and glue and pin 5/8th" brads...about 4 strips...back cutting the over-laps...sanding while glue is still wet. Use small squeeze clamps as you progress. Rick


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*Sure, it's nice to make your own, but.....*

check out the off the shelf stuff available from companies like Rev-a-Shelf.

Ed


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Another vote for Reva-Shelf.
The easy way is hard enough sometimes.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

Everything is special order here or at least 200 miles away.


----------

